# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تشابه رشته ها ، کاربردیش کنیم 😉

## high.target

_خب این تایپیکو میزنم
ولی میدونم زیاد استقبال ممکنه نشه
دانشجو های گرامی
علوم پایه علوم پز مهندسی و ... سلام
قصدم اسنه مقاله بنویسم با رشته های دیگه بین رشته ای ها کاربردی تره قطعا
هر کس تونست و دوس داشت اعلام آمادگی کنه ببینیم میشه از رشته های متفاوت مقاله داد یا نه
من خودم مهندسی صنایع خوندم ، صنایع توی پزشکی برق پرستاری و...کاربرد داره
خب اینجا هم تیری ب تاریکیه
کسی میخاست مقاله کار کنه اعلام کنه ببینیم میشه یا نه
مرسی^_^_

----------


## high.target

_احتمال میدم بازدید هام زیر ۵۰ تا باشه_

----------


## Shah1n

اينجا فكر نكنم استقبال بشه
به نظرم يه تاپيك بزن و از دانشجوها بخواه لينك گروه هاي بزرگ دانشگاهيو بهت بدن
ميتوني اونجاها اعلام كني شانست بيشتر از انجمنه
كانال توييتر دانشگاه ها هم خوبه

----------


## telma_alen

> _خب این تایپیکو میزنم
> ولی میدونم زیاد استقبال ممکنه نشه
> دانشجو های گرامی
> علوم پایه علوم پز مهندسی و ... سلام
> قصدم اسنه مقاله بنویسم با رشته های دیگه بین رشته ای ها کاربردی تره قطعا
> هر کس تونست و دوس داشت اعلام آمادگی کنه ببینیم میشه از رشته های متفاوت مقاله داد یا نه
> من خودم مهندسی صنایع خوندم ، صنایع توی پزشکی برق پرستاری و...کاربرد داره
> خب اینجا هم تیری ب تاریکیه
> کسی میخاست مقاله کار کنه اعلام کنه ببینیم میشه یا نه
> مرسی^_^_


کارت بیسته بیستتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


اينجا فكر نكنم استقبال بشه
به نظرم يه تاپيك بزن و از دانشجوها بخواه لينك گروه هاي بزرگ دانشگاهيو بهت بدن
ميتوني اونجاها اعلام كني شانست بيشتر از انجمنه
كانال توييتر دانشگاه ها هم خوبه


ممنون آره شانس اینجا زیادی کمه_

----------


## A.H.D

> _خب این تایپیکو میزنم
> ولی میدونم زیاد استقبال ممکنه نشه
> دانشجو های گرامی
> علوم پایه علوم پز مهندسی و ... سلام
> قصدم اسنه مقاله بنویسم با رشته های دیگه بین رشته ای ها کاربردی تره قطعا
> هر کس تونست و دوس داشت اعلام آمادگی کنه ببینیم میشه از رشته های متفاوت مقاله داد یا نه
> من خودم مهندسی صنایع خوندم ، صنایع توی پزشکی برق پرستاری و...کاربرد داره
> خب اینجا هم تیری ب تاریکیه
> کسی میخاست مقاله کار کنه اعلام کنه ببینیم میشه یا نه
> مرسی^_^_


به به عجب تاپیکی دانشجویی خالص!!!
من که میدونی شرایط درس خوندمو  :Yahoo (4):  ولی اگر کسی  از علوم پزشکی ها خواست بگه لینکش کنم اگه شد منم ثواب کنم لااقل :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sina Nmt

درود
من زیاد متوجه نشدم اگر میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## Tahora97

> درود
> من زیاد متوجه نشدم اگر میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید


*آره موافقم
زهرا جان ممنون میشم یکم بیشتر توضیح میدی
موضوع خاصی مدنظرته؟ 
رشته دانشگاهی خاصی مد نظرته؟*

----------


## high.target

_آره دانشجوییی خالص خالصه
خب ی سری رشته ها اگ بین رشته ای بشن ی حرکت های خفن میشه زد
مثلن شما میخاید ۱۰۰ تا آزمایش انجام بدید که هر کدوم ی نتیجه ای داره ممکنه یکی اش نتیجه الف و ب رو بده یکی اش ب و ج و یکیش الف و ج حالا کدوم آزمایش ها انجام بشه بهتره؟؟؟

چون هزینه ها اصولا زیاده و نمیشه همه رو با هم انجام داد
این ی مثالشههه 

خب با ی سری راه حل ها میشه تعیین کرد کدوم آز ها انجام بشه بهتره بهش میگن تحلیل سلسله مراتبی ک کار صنایع ای هاس_

----------


## high.target

_ی مورد دیگه
مثلن شما میبینی توی حوزه کاریت مثلا تو بیمارستان فلان قسمت کار آدم های اونجا سخته
پ میدونم زیاد سر پا ان 
یا مثلن حمل بطمار روی تخت بیمارستان
یا ویلچر ها ی مشکلی دارن
یا یا یا 
نمیدونم
نگاه میکنی میبینی ی مشکلی هست اینو به بقیه رشته ها میگی
اونا راهکار میدن
و این میشه بین رشته ای
 @A.H.D @Sina Nmt_

----------


## high.target

_کلا دید تفکر سیستمی از جنگ جهانی دوم زیاد شد تو دنیا
و بین رشته ای ها و میان رشته ای ها اومدن روی کار
من نمیدونم چالش رشته های شما چیه مثلن ی مهندس عمران میگه چالش من پله های دضطراریه و ...
خب ی جمعی میان از بقیه رشته ها با ی دید متفاوت نظر میدن
و همین جور با روش بارش فکری میریم جلو و ی طرحی میدیم ک مثلن از نظر ارگوتومی درسته از نظر مهندسی قابل اجراس و از نظر عمران قابل تاییده
در این حالت میرسیم ب طرحی ک میشه کاربردی تو جامعه ازش استفاده کرد
مثلن سازه_

----------


## high.target

_مثلن سازه های بچه های عمران ک با ماکارونیه میتونه تا ۳۰۰ تن بعضا تحمل کنه
خب ی جنس مناسب میزنیم و تولید انبوه میکنیم و توی جابجایی بیمار استفاده میکنیم
این ها ی مثالهه ک ب نظر میرسه و خب تو مرحله اول باید ی سری دوستان از رشته های مختلف در حد ۵۰ درصد اوکی بدن ک این طرح از نظر رشته ما خیلی هم چرت نیس
و بعد روش کار میکنیم و ...
شایید بشه ی مقاله علمی
شاید بشه ی طرح کاربری و اقتصادی
.
نمیدونم بهتره چالش های رشته خودمون رو بگیم ببینیم چی چه جوریاس و بقیه دوستان چ نظری دارن و ..._

----------


## high.target

_این ها نظره صرفا
اگ کسی راهی ب ذهنش میرسه بگه
مرسییی_

----------


## lix_Max

خیلی حرکت خوب و خفنیه ولی اینجا شاید زیاد کیس مناسب پیدا نشه.خودمم ترم یکم نمیتونم کمک کنم😂

----------


## high.target

میخاین برای شروع هر کس هر جایی ک ف میکنه احتیاج به بهبود هست بگه
مهم نیس از رشته خودشه یا چی
هر چیزی ک ب ذهنتون میاد
مثلا حمل آرد تا نونوایی
یا یا یا
هر چیزی
شاید هم حرکت ما تونست ی بهبود خوبی بده تو زندگیا
شاید طرح ما اقتصادی شد
یا شاید تونست ی کوچولو درصد تولید رو بالا ببره
یا هر چی
میخایم لازمه راحتی ی نفر شیم
همین
نظرات دیگه ای هم اگر هست بفرمایین

----------


## high.target

_دوستان گرام
راجع به همین ۳ تا موضوع اگ کسی ایده ای داره یا تو رشته اش هس
بگه لطفا
۱ ارگونومی حمل بیمار در بیمارستان
۲ حمل آرد نونوایی از ماشین به محل پخت
۳ پله های اضطراری ساختمان ها و چ کنیم ک تعداد بیشتری آدم رو رد کنه
.
.
و اگر موضوع دیگه ای هست بگین که روش فک کنیم_

----------


## high.target

_در مورد این حمل بیمار
قراره پروژه ام باشه
کسی ایده ای چیزی داره بگه
در مورد مکانیزم حمل و چن بار در طول ی روز جا ب جا میشن
یا اینا کسی اطلاعات داشت بگه مرسی
چون خودم هیچ اصلاع خاصی ندارممم هیچی
مثلن اسنکه بیمار کی ها جا ب جا میشه چ جوری و اینااا_

----------

